# Looking for bike t-shirts



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

I'm looking for cool bike t-shirts. Please post links, thanks!


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

http://cottonquips.com/


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

i have probably 50 in my closet. no link.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

https://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-LIFE-IS-GOOD-Boys-T-Shirt-BIKING-Cycling-M-10-Bike_W0QQitemZ260276290684QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260276290684&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14









https://cgi.ebay.com/Mens-LIFE-IS-GOOD-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-T-Shirt-NWT-XL-NEW_W0QQitemZ110282124951QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110282124951&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Manimal (Oct 9, 2006)

*Etsy*

I dont know if you have ever heard of the website etsy but its a cool website that people host homemade stuff.

I bought a few bicycle shirts off of it, all good stuff. I like these two the most, even though the second one isn't a mtn bike.

link here

and this one

link here


----------



## CactusJoe (Aug 10, 2005)

My current favorite:

http://www.chrisking.com/store/t_shirts/t_angrybee.html


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Neat site. I like this one


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool, being in the eye of the beholder. Too much spare time = this kind of thing.

http://www.cafepress.com/lavawing

--Greg
(LInk edited.)


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.ridehostile.com/


----------



## KonaKen (May 6, 2007)

I love this place

http://www.shop.welovebicycles.com/main.sc

They also sell really great AMERICAN MADE "american apparel brand" t-shirts here, at spread shirt...

http://welovebicycles.spreadshirt.com/us/US/Shop/Index/index

check it out!!!

Ken


----------



## fakebeave (Mar 15, 2004)

http://www.noisebot.com/dinosaurs_on_bikes_t-shirt.htm


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

www.twinsix.com


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Nut! said:


> http://www.ridehostile.com/


I really like the "Hardtail Pride" shirt on that site, but there's no XL :madmax:


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

www.swobo.com

Swobo has a lot of cool designs and nice merino jerseys


----------



## EvenFlow (Sep 1, 2007)

jeffw-13 said:


> Neat site. I like this one


Damn, thats hot. Lovely lady, it's not nice to point.


----------



## shishku (Jun 29, 2006)

Look in the back of Dirtrag, they list a bunch of advertisers with T shirts.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

Just a suggestion: you may consider buying t-shirts from various cycling organizations. That way, the money you spend goes back into the community. For example, the chicago bicycling federation sells a nice shirt: http://www.biketraffic.org/content.php?id=87_0_10_0


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

The ultimate bike T-shirt sources are racing and volunteering for trail building/maintenance. I've got a ton of T-shirts from these sources, and they are pretty much all I wear if I'm not at work. Free, too (depends on perspective, I guess, you could say a T-shirt from a race is expensive).


----------



## Thelonius71 (Jul 23, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


>


FTW!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Naco Paletero


----------



## cookiedough (Nov 14, 2006)

another good one is:

http://www.evomo.com

I really like the hostile site - that's some cool stuff there


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Another one not mentioned...

https://ridesfo.com/


----------



## Thinkly (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.velotees.com/


----------



## Thinkly (Apr 9, 2007)

www.velotees.com

I have this one.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

BILF... as in MILF???


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Try http://www.spectrumtechwear.com awesome company with great products.

Love the Bilf shirt...thanks for all the links...so many good shirts so little money...lol.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

*Douthat State Park, VA T-shirt*

Just bought one of these

Front









Back


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I want one of these:









I have one like it...but it says Enjoy Cycling....


----------



## Streamline.by.design (Apr 27, 2007)

Check out my footer of just click here
If you have any requests I can whip it up possibly as well.

My most popular one is this one.









One of my favorites:


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

I could find a picture but I went camping with a friend. His 3 year old son had a t shirt on that said:

When I grow up I want to work at Bow Cycle


----------



## Oragun (Dec 2, 2004)

Buddy has the "MY BIKE RODE ME" shirt. No need for graphics, classic.
http://www.pisgahworks.com/MensShirts.html

My favorite to wear. Kids are stuck with the Life is Good MTB version.
http://24stores.com/polo/mountain-bike-trail-life-is-crap-tee-shirts.html

If you roll big hoops (I do. They now offer this in black) ..
http://bike29.com/catalog/bike-tshirt-p-234.html

66 ..
http://www.twinsix.com/gear/gear_t608t04.htm

Go Ryder Go
http://mediaone.spreadshirt.com/us/US/Shop/Article/Index/article/Go-Ryder-Go-3231736

Taco ..
http://www.singletracks.com/simpleCart/store/category.php?catID=9

Not sure if you can still get it but MTBR's "Log On" shirts are cool.

Happy shopping!


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

Great thread!


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.lifeisgood.com/


----------



## lpranal (Mar 14, 2007)

Can't believe no one has mentioned this one:

http://www.threadless.com/product/562/Infinity_MPG

On sale for $12 right now too! UPS should be dropping mine off today.


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

i screen print. if anyone wants a custom shirt, hit me with a PM.


----------



## Oragun (Dec 2, 2004)

atomiclotusbox said:


> i screen print..


Cool! You should make some Chuck Norris shirts!

"Chuck Norris can tailwhip a Uni"
"Chuck Norris rides the same bike as mine. His is the better bike."


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> BILF... as in MILF???


Well, yeah. But with my version, it can be Bikes I Like to Freeride, in case your pastor asks.

--Greg

www.cafepress.com/lavawing


----------



## TakoKichi (Jul 6, 2008)

Oragun said:


> Cool! You should make some Chuck Norris shirts!
> 
> "Chuck Norris can tailwhip a Uni"
> "Chuck Norris rides the same bike as mine. His is the better bike."


More like, "Chuck Norris is so gay he rides a bike with no saddle".


----------



## 2morrow (Aug 4, 2005)

No link but my favorite was "My bike doesn't poop on trails"


----------



## ak37 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hostile Riding Systems have some fresh designs.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Are the Hostile shirts for girls? They only come in small, medium and large.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

I just got one from Hostile and the large is what I would call an XL. But maybe if you're really big (200 lbs +) you shouldn't order one.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, I weighed in at 212 last week..... But being 6'4" I'd be skinny if I was lighter.



Patterson said:


> I just got one from Hostile and the large is what I would call an XL. But maybe if you're fat as hell you shouldn't order one.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

www.twinsix.com


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.zazzle.com/vintage_bicycle_shirt-235815588415478639

cool thread for gift ideas (for me)


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

I like this place...

http://www.laekhouse.com/index.htm


----------



## Burrito (May 11, 2007)

jeffw-13 said:


> https://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-LIFE-IS-GOOD-Boys-T-Shirt-BIKING-Cycling-M-10-Bike_W0QQitemZ260276290684QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260276290684&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the design of these! Are they available as baseball caps? I'm looking for a cool, MTB related baseball cap...


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.myfoxracingshox.com/


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Where are hostile based... cant find any "about us" details and or their shipping costs?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

lpranal said:


> Can't believe no one has mentioned this one:
> 
> http://www.threadless.com/product/562/Infinity_MPG
> 
> On sale for $12 right now too! UPS should be dropping mine off today.




$18 now.


----------



## ak37 (Jul 10, 2007)

Karve said:


> Where are hostile based... cant find any "about us" details and or their shipping costs?


ridehostile.com/about/


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

shameless self promotion:
Start a Revolution


----------



## nando (Jun 27, 2005)

*Help treat Chronic Cycling*

Mmmkay, sent Admin a PM asking for permission but, while we're shamelessly self-promoting...

I am working on a line of technical t-shirts that are somewhere between a regular t-shirt and a riding jersey. I will also be providing fully customized jerseys and technical tees at competitive prices and order quantities for clubs, bike shops, etc... I have made a few designs that I would like feedback on. I have prepared this survey:

Pre-launch Chronic Cycling Survey 1

If you would like to receive updates about Chronic Cycling, new designs, and product availability (and reduce forum spam!), you may subscribe using the link below (I'm using Feedburner, which is as good as it gets in matters of privacy):

Subscribe to Chronic Cycling News and Updates (Opens new window!)

Oh, some of my older stuff: Zazzle Store

Thanks for your help, and keep the rubber side down!

Nando


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

Accidental Endo said:


> Just a suggestion: you may consider buying t-shirts from various cycling organizations. That way, the money you spend goes back into the community. For example, the chicago bicycling federation sells a nice shirt: http://www.biketraffic.org/content.php?id=87_0_10_0


The Wife's perenial favorite 
http://store.mmba.org/product.php?productid=9&cat=1&page=1

And our most recent comemorates last weekend's big group ride over 200 people at a supported mountain bike ride in SE michigan. It is from one of our chapters fundraisers. free ride, and aidstation type stuff, burgers & brats for fundraising.
http://www.massivefallout.org/2008/2008/10/02/2008-massive-fallout-t-shirts/

We also have a bunch of the other MMBA shirts, commemorative race shirts, the life is good stuff shown earlier and others we picked-up along the way.


----------



## Hawkens (May 19, 2004)

https://www.cafepress.com/alstonbros.126151354


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Thousands of shirts here: http://shop.cafepress.com/mountain-bike


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

I used to get shirts from pricepoint. One was a kid riding a tricycle with a little girl standing on the back and under it it said "me my bike my *****" Some people loved that shirt some werent really fans... I did get yelled at by a lady once for it also. She was quite upset by it. 

Another from price point was also a tricycle and under it it said "It all starts here" 

I had a few others but those were my favorites.


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

my favorite site is cafepress.com - it has some amazing t-shirts. http://cafepress.com


----------



## Jive Tolkien (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

lampy29 said:


> my favorite site is cafepress.com - it has some amazing t-shirts. http://cafepress.com


The thing I dont like about cafepress is that the pages seem to be endless and it seems every page just keeps repeating the same merchandise. They need to do some serious reorganizing on that site.


----------



## Deepwoods-Flyer (Nov 14, 2004)

*Seen this one somewhere*

ha!


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have about a half doz very cool bike shirts in my collection. My favorite is pictured.


----------



## johnnytc4 (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get the "My bike doesn't poop on trails" t shirt? 

Searched through cafe press and googled to no avail


----------



## dogsloweverywhere (Apr 10, 2006)

I had this printed to a T-shirt.
Not as visually nice as the above ladies T-shirts mind!


----------



## Streamline.by.design (Apr 27, 2007)

I can put one together for you right quick and put it up in my cafepress store. I will try to have it up tonight.


----------



## Streamline.by.design (Apr 27, 2007)

Check out my Cafe Press shop through my footer. I have put a design up there.


----------



## ttowry (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the woman's shirt above. its funny


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Try these. Also a great biking comic (possibly the only biking comc) as well.

http://www.cafepress.com/yehudamoon


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

https://www.groundeffect.co.nz/product-detail-TT2-SUM.htm

Technical fabric. $NZ50 = $US25, so a good time to buy for US revolutionaries.


----------



## Streamline.by.design (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow. Great prices!


----------



## nando (Jun 27, 2005)

I got my first batch out for sale:


https://chroniccycling.com/store/fly-singlespeed-blue-fade/


----------



## kirkB (Mar 21, 2005)

This one is my favorite


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

I have this shirt:











nando said:


> I got my first batch out for sale:
> 
> 
> https://chroniccycling.com/store/fly-singlespeed-blue-fade/


No offense to you, as those look really nice, but remind me too much of the Affliction shirts. And I wouldnt want to come close to be associated with them.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

nando said:


> I got my first batch out for sale:
> 
> 
> https://chroniccycling.com/store/fly-singlespeed-blue-fade/


Those are really nice!


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Oct 18, 2006)

twin six


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a new one, nothing special but...










Here... https://www.cafepress.com/hazardfreeride.374868767#


----------



## nando (Jun 27, 2005)

grrrah said:


> ...No offense to you, as those look really nice, but remind me too much of the Affliction shirts. And I wouldnt want to come close to be associated with them.


No offense taken. I actually dig the feedback, I also have other designs, in other styles, I'm yet to order. It's slow happening, as it takes quite a bit of cash for each run.



jhazard said:


> I have a new one, nothing special but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

http://store.ln17c.com/servlet/Detail?no=99

http://www.singlespeedcult.com/

http://www.twinsix.com/gear/gear_t608t11.htm

I especially like the Polycogaphobic one 

The problem is...I almost _never_ spend $ on clothing...I like all these shirts,but every time I have extra denero to blow...it goes to bike widgets,not stitching-tho I did order up a Dirt Rag patch and sew it on a leftover work shirt from a concrete truck driving job from '07 (I _thought_ I turned em all in  ),but no pics of it.


----------



## lawhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

https://www.threadless.com/product/562/Infinity_MPG










That site also have a few other bike-themed shirts.


----------



## crowbike (Jan 19, 2004)

http://www.dogfishusa.com/


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

website is now up & running...

some samples:


----------



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.nicenines.com

sweet $9 tshirts, shipped to your door for $12 all year. plus they'll replace your shirt if you rip it doing something extreme


----------



## Radical Films (Apr 24, 2008)

www.radical-films.com










FREE with purchase of Kranked-REVOLVE, until May 15th, 2009


----------



## l000brown_mnms (May 14, 2009)

found these at https://phunkit.spreadshirt.net


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

heres another one Bike Race


----------



## Y5e7t5i (Apr 21, 2007)

I had a cool T from a shop called "Psychopath" that was located in Breckenridge CO circa 1987-88. I wish I could get another. I live in Fla and think it has been out of business for a long time. Has anyone ever heard of this shop?


----------



## ak37 (Jul 10, 2007)

Heres one for the Hardtail pinners out there.

ridehostile.com


----------



## RedTeddy (Feb 18, 2011)

*Groucho Sports*

http://www.grouchosports.com


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

*Bones Biker T-Shirt*

Bones Biker Performance T-shirt / Jersey

Here is a silkscreen printed jersey drawn by myself here in the Hudson Valley while recovering from a foot injury (non-bike related)

While out of action with a broken foot I drew a number of different images to pass the time while thinking of all the Spring riding I was missing. This was one that just seemed like it would be pretty cool on a T-shirt, so....Here it is!!

A small number of them were printed for the group of friends I ride with, but I thought I'd have a few more printed to spread the "Bones Biker Image," out there.



I only have a small batch and I'm selling them on Ebay here:
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200578057663


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## Hawkens (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

Noone mentioning the Vassago Ron Burgundy shirt made especially for MTBR?

http://www.vassagocycles.com/apparel/


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Me like!*



rearviewmirror said:


> www.twinsix.com


I will have to book mark this website. The "dopers suck" and the REI Ergile were my favorates!:thumbsup:


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

I still have the art work for the 82' Central Coast Clunker Classic.










My wife and daughter are into silk screening. If anybody wants one - for a fee - PM me.


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

gotdirt said:


> [ Moab or Bust... ]


...looks like she chose Moab...


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

https://www.cafepress.com/ZombieOutbreakMountainBike


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> I will have to book mark this website. The "dopers suck" and the REI Ergile were my favorates!:thumbsup:


Wow... I saw several shirts that I would love to have on that site. I would really like to know who supplies the t-shirts. I am currently in love with American Apparel (woot! shirts) and pretty much refuse to buy anything else. If TwinSix prints on AA, my wife is gonna be pissed at the credit card bill.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

KarateChicken said:


> I certainly hope they are donating the proceeds from that shirt to Sheldon Brown's website.  If not, I'd like punch jeff guerrero in the brain even more.


From the urbanvelo site: "Proceeds benefit MassBike.org, an organization Sheldon contributed to and supported."

I picked mine up through Bikeage.


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

gotdirt said:


>


TVC15


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

My current favorite....https://urbanvelo.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/picture-28-300x295.png


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

ncfisherman said:


> My current favorite....https://urbanvelo.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/picture-28-300x295.png


I certainly hope they are donating the proceeds from that shirt to Sheldon Brown's website. If not, I'd like punch jeff guerrero in the brain even more.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

KarateChicken said:


> I certainly hope they are donating the proceeds from that shirt to Sheldon Brown's website. If not, I'd like punch jeff guerrero in the brain even more.


If some of that does go to something in Sheldon's name or Harris Cyclery, I would definitely buy one. But only if that's the case.

EDIT: I should have read further. My bad. I'm looking for one right now!


----------



## osiris008 (Feb 12, 2011)

*mtbtshirts.com*

U can find very cool mtb t-shirt designs here ----> mtbtshirts.com


----------



## el nico (Jun 16, 2012)

*Bike Tshirts*

Im designing my own for a bit of fun ( not for a business!!)
Bike T-Shirts by Nick Taylor | RedBubble


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

el nico said:


> Im designing my own for a bit of fun ( not for a business!!)
> Bike T-Shirts by Nick Taylor | RedBubble


Nice designs :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawkens (May 19, 2004)

Fun mountain bike t-shirt , no matter what you call him Sasquatch, Big Foot or the Yeti, he loves to shred trail.

https://alstonbros.com/products/big-foot-rides


----------

